# New Pricing Question



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

I may be the only one on this forum wanting to do this. I have no interest in making my own rhinestone transfers. I plan to stock some premade tranfers and order ones I don't. I will also farm out the custom work.

My instinct is to have two separate charges. One for the transfer and one for pressing. I'm getting a dye sublimation printer and a 16x20 swing press to use for the sublimation and rhinestones.

What is a reasonable markup for a transfer? For our store, we typically double our wholesale price on our existing products. Can I markup a little more on Rhinestone Transfers? I also thought to charge $3.00 for each use of the press. I have read that some charge as much as $5.00?

Please give me your thoughts..............

Doc


----------



## Pitch N Stitch (Oct 10, 2009)

I ordered rhinestone transfers as well. I paid about 4.00 each for them and then marked them up like I do the rest of the stock in my store. I do not charge a fee for the heat press. That would be like opening a cafe and charging rent to sit down to eat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Pitch N Stitch said:


> I ordered rhinestone transfers as well. I paid about 4.00 each for them and then marked them up like I do the rest of the stock in my store. I do not charge a fee for the heat press. That would be like opening a cafe and charging rent to sit down to eat.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does. 
Going with the $4.00 value and our normal 100% markup to sell at $7.99, it would take 300 transfers before we started making a profit. That is only figuring the approx $1200 cost for the George Knight DK20S. 

With our embroidery, we charge for the design/digitizing and add an $8 set up charge to embroider it with our commercial machine. The $8 covers our thread, backing, hooping and wear and tear on our machine. Of course we have $15000.00 plus invested in that machine. If they only want the design, we can provide it in a format for their home embroidery machine.

I was figuring the $3 for the press would encompass the wear and tear on the heat press.

What is your markup on transfers? 

Another analogy I relate to is when you buy a tire for your car. Most places will then charge an all inclusive charge to mount, balance and replace the valve stem. So in reality, that $40 tire ends up costing $60.

I'd like to hear what other stores are doing.

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Doc. Because of the wide variation in prices of rhinestone designs I would recommend pricing them individually. As an example a $2.00 design on a basic cotton t shirt might be $14.95. Whereas, a $5.00 design on a ladies scoop neck shirt might be $19.95, etc.


----------



## BigTee (Oct 10, 2007)

HEY DOC....If you don't charge for the press, up your price of the transfer......You can more than double your Rhinestone transfer....I would definitely go 2 1/2 or 3X your cost for sure.....with this increase, you have your upcharge right there in the transfer and it will look like you are pressing for free or as a service. Do not discount YOUR time on the press. Even if you own the business, your time is very valuable....Good Luck...........................BigTEE


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with BigTee. This is only my opinion but I rather come up with a higher coef based on your total cost rather than invoicing separate charges that could be confusing for the customer. Now it depends if you are retailing or wholesaling.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Doc, we do embroidery as well and unless it is time consuming, we never charge a set up fee. We do charge for digitizing. The cost of the backing, thread, etc. is built into the per stitch cost.

As for paying for the use of the heat press, are you going to let customers use it ?? That would be a huge safety issue to me. Otherwise, I have to agree with others, try to get all the costs into the price for the transfer. Makes customers happier.


----------

